# receptionist at base CDU's



## dogger1936 (14 Jun 2011)

Hi all.

Many members of my unit (and friend in other units) have complained about certain recertionist at CDU's being plain rude, and difficult to deal with. I personally I have had no problems as I rarely go to the place. Things like rude comments made to sick members, comments made about "they must have a regimental parade here today" etc is discusting. While even senior members of the base have the funny nicknames for this person, I have to wonder if anyone has adressed the problem. I personally had one of my soldiers wishing to change Dr's. The receptionist quickly ripped him up and told him he was required to write a memo to change dr's. Once I called and got the same snide rude attitude I walked upstairs and told my Adjt....turns out this was something she was dreaming up. I had to go to the CDU last week to pick up a form and was amased at the rudeness of these people.

Seeing that this problem everyone knows about but no one seems willing to fix; I plan on doing my obligation to never pass a fault. Who do these civilian members work for? Are they employed under CFPSA? 

If someone can give me direction in how to proceed with this (aside from explaining cooth and how to be polite as I already have) it would be great.


----------



## Sythen (14 Jun 2011)

yea I had a huge problem with the receptionist in Pet during my release. She changed her story on what needed to be done every time I came in.  I think they act like that cause no one calls them on it.. Most people don't have the time or forget about it when they do.


----------



## Good2Golf (14 Jun 2011)

Talk to your CoC to address the issue.  While the issue should indeed be addressed, there are appropriate procedures to deal with situations involving civilian DND employees.  Local policies may exist as well, hence why going up through your CoC is best.

Regards
G2G


----------



## MedCorps (14 Jun 2011)

Agreed.  Going from your CO to the CO of the CF H Svcs Centre (or the OC if you are in Valcartier / Petawawa / Edmonton) will sort the problem out. 

Chances are that the CO of the CF H Svcs C is aware or his staff is aware of the situation and all the ammo you can provide via your CoC to move the issue through the motion (public service) will be welcome. 

Best of luck.  No CF member deserves substandard health care. 


MC


----------



## Staff Weenie (14 Jun 2011)

It is unacceptable for CF members to be treated like this at our clinics. Yet, while I wear the medical cap badge, I've also had problems with a few receptionists at our 'flagship clinic' - though others have been excellent. The leadership of CF H Svcs is very concerned with quality of care issues, and this feeds into the overall picture of how we treat our members. Were it to be known that there were problems, steps would be taken. Each clinic should have a means for complaints to be registered. I would suspect that there's folks on this site who may know exactly who to contact in the clinics to register a complaint. Alternatively, if this is a systematic problem at a particular clinic, one could have their RSM or Adjt call the Clinic SM or Adjt to deal with the issue. If there's no joy there, a unit CO can take the issue higher.

On a side note, civilian employees can be difficult to deal with when they don't play nice. There are many more tool in the toolbox when it comes to correcting CF members. With unionized employees in indeterminate positions, it's painfully slow to fix or remove the problem.


----------



## medicineman (14 Jun 2011)

I like a two pronged approach to dealing with these issues...one would be CO to CO as the shyte will roll down hill and gather speed.  The other is the ground up - most clinics have Quality Assurance folks that take patient care complaints, both from patients and from staff (I've sent a few that way myself).  I've also gone straight to the Manager of Primary Care, who reigns over the CDU's in most clinics, though you could also sit down and chat with that CDU's Nurse Manager.

The problem with alot of these things are simply that complaints don't get passed along, so nothing gets done - the more detailed complaints that go in regarding a person, the more ammo there is to get them to either pull their head out or have them start looking for work elsewhere, with an unfavorable reference to boot.

MM


----------



## dogger1936 (14 Jun 2011)

Thank you all for the great positive comments.

I agree medicineman; merely going to talk to someone at the CDU will have a good chance of getting brushed off. I have approached my OC who knew the exact name of the receptionist in question. He himself has had issues with her. Currently the route I am taking is collecting statements from soldiers who have had issues with this member. Once compiled I am going to go through the OC to CO of the CF H Svcs Centre as suggested here.
is there a "head civilian" here on base who runs all these contracts etc I could add to the dist list? Specific CFB Petawawa.

Sythen I agree. Most people blow her off as a "female dog" and carry on. I don't think this does anything to solve the problem; and like yourself most are just too busy to bother. It may take me a few months of work however I will get all my ducks in a row and this will be dealt with.

I know all too well staff weenie IRT civilian employees. I know this will at most end in a talking to and maybe a "note to file" however I HOPE others will not accept being talked down to from a civilian here to aide the troops; leading to more notes and a possible future dismissal.

I may be contacting the other regiments to see if any others want to do their own or compile these.

Seems everyone wants to talk about the shitty service; and no one wants to fix it.


----------



## dapaterson (14 Jun 2011)

Dogger:  BZ to you for taking the lead.  Making change can take a lot of effort, and sometimes only happens after you leave.  But it's a good sign of leadership to work to improve things in the future, even though you may not benefit from it.


----------



## medicineman (14 Jun 2011)

You'd have to find out if the person is contract (Calian) or Public Service - if contract, you should go to the Primary Care Manager or even the Adj, if public service, either the BCPO (Base Civilian Personnel Officer), the senior civilian manager or the Adj.  Just be prepared to deal with the union if they're Public Service - they'll back them to the hilt even if they're a total dickhead and in the wrong.

MM


----------



## 63 Delta (14 Jun 2011)

I believe I have had the same problem, with the same person in question. And so has ever person I have ever mentioned this too. Same problem, with the same person. Count me in if you are moving forward with this. Im sure you can guess what unit/base I belong too.


----------



## MedCorps (15 Jun 2011)

Good on you for not passing this fault. 

Just to make your staff work easier, there is no CO of the CF H Svc Centre in Petawawa.  It is an OC and the clinic falls, essentially as a General Support Company, under the CO of 2 Fd Amb. It is one of the odd ball PCRI (Primary Care Renewal Initiative) structures in the CF health care delivery model. 

I would push it to your OC and he can then make the call if he want to push it to the CO (who may give it to the Adjt to deal with on the Adjt-net, or do the CO to CO thing) or if he has (or is given) direct liaison authorized by your unit might contact the OC of the clinic directly (chances are he may know him from the Mess) or have his CSM contact the Clinic Sr NCM on the WO-net.  Nonetheless all will hopefully result in the same outcome for you. 

Good luck. 

MC


----------



## dogger1936 (1 Jul 2011)

Thank you all again.

After further discussion with other members  Ihave found there is a way to curb this using existing protocols for reporting faults within your medical care. Inside the CDU's there are boxes with cards in which you can fill out to make a compliment or complaint. One of my soldiers who was also wounded in Afganistan had issues with the same receptionist (who WILL remain nameless on these means). I directed him back to the UMS right away to get the card. 

If your soldiers are having problems here (and I KNOW many are) get them to pick up these cards and take a few minutes of your time as a Cpl, Mcpl or Snr NCO and help them through writing up what happened. Understand these members are usually Irate and angry. Get out some full scab paper and help them write a competent professional complaint that will be taken serious.  If another member of your section/ regiment was there and seen the rude unprofessional behaviour get them to write up a witness statement to back your member.

Make copies and send to your CSM. Take the time to write up what you have done to correct the fault and that you will pass on results as they occur.

Our soldiers are our biggest resource we have. Many of our soldiers will continue to have disabilities to haunt them for the rest of their service due to the hardships of war they have faced.

No soldier injured while in service to their country deserves to be treated in an ignorant unprofessional manner by civilian employed staff. And without correcting it we all add to the problem.

These civilain members need to remeber that they are the face that represents each CDU to the soldier. They must also remember the branch whom they work and their motto "We hasten aid to the Warrior."

I have heard nothing back IRT the complaint yet. and I highly suggest soldiers to fill out the complaint cards and stand behind themselves. it border's harrassment and should not be tolerated.


----------



## Gunner98 (1 Jul 2011)

Another avenue of action would be through the Command/Unit Ethics Coordinators:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/ps/ep-pe/cu-cn-eng.asp

The Comment Card (for CF H Svcs Centre Ottawa) is also available online here at bottom of page:  http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/cfhsco-cssfco/cu-cn-eng.asp
Since it is Word format you could change it for any base/clinic.


----------



## medicineman (1 Jul 2011)

Dogger,

I always welcome people to put comments on paper - that's how problems get identified and sorted out, and good work gets recognized.  Make sure that people are filling out good comments too for those that deserve them - they're generally the majority and often get forgotten about  ;D.

Hope it gets sorted for you.

MM


----------



## dogger1936 (6 Jul 2011)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Another avenue of action would be through the Command/Unit Ethics Coordinators:
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/ps/ep-pe/cu-cn-eng.asp
> 
> ...



Excellent thanks a bunch. This is gonna be a great help when I get to a JPSU and have time to put all my notes together on how many problems I have had. Requiring medication and told to come back monday for sick parade....on a friday. For an example.



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> Dogger,
> 
> I always welcome people to put comments on paper - that's how problems get identified and sorted out, and good work gets recognized.  Make sure that people are filling out good comments too for those that deserve them - they're generally the majority and often get forgotten about  ;D.
> 
> ...



Now thats a very good idea. I've had one warrant at our UMS who treated me very well. He was honestly there to help me, great great guy. (please note my medical file only has a flu there once...and believe me...that was not pretty! The rest were body parts in wrong places) He treated me like a snr NCO which was refreshing in the CDU. I've already shhok hand with the medics after I recovered from a few amb trips...thinking about it...I've been in an amb quite a few times...man I'm getting old.


----------



## PMed (23 Jul 2011)

It is important for members to use the suggestion/complaint cards in the CDUs, how else are we going to see some positive change?  I encourage people to use them, fill out the identifying information and be as detailed as possible.  Dogger is right in saying that if we don't address the problem we just add to it.
Good luck all


----------



## Prototype (22 Aug 2011)

The receptionists have got themselves in a lot of crap for giving out medical advice over the phone (way outside of their arcs), and casually discussing patient info.

Unfortunately, from what I've seen in civillian hospitals, they take the crustiest old crab they can find and put them in charge of triage (or reception). Maybe it's a medical tradition I haven't heard of yet. But if anyone knows the reason for this I'd like to know.

Sick people should not be mocked... that's pretty awful.


----------



## mariomike (23 Aug 2011)

Prototype said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, from what I've seen in civillian hospitals, they take the crustiest old crab they can find and put them in charge of triage (or reception). Maybe it's a medical tradition I haven't heard of yet. But if anyone knows the reason for this I'd like to know.



I reported to ER triage nurses for just shy of 37 years. There's no need for them, or anyone, to be disrespectful towards the patients being brought in, or their families. But, I can see how some get burned-out pretty fast. 
They are the gate keepers to an emergency health care system that, I believe, is in crisis. Sort of like the canaries in the mine. But, that is for another thread.


----------



## RubberTree (23 Aug 2011)

Triage nurses are also usually the most experienced and well rounded RNs in the emergency room. The job requires the unenviable skill of separating the true emergencies from the BS that so often walks in. If you screw up, people die...in the waiting room....which is never a good thing. There is no excuse for them to be crabby or rude, but it is a job that easily creates bitter and jaded people.


----------



## Greymatters (23 Aug 2011)

SMRT said:
			
		

> It is important for members to use the suggestion/complaint cards in the CDUs, how else are we going to see some positive change?  I encourage people to use them, fill out the identifying information and be as detailed as possible.  Dogger is right in saying that if we don't address the problem we just add to it.
> Good luck all



In addition to this, many members seem to forget that there is a a process in place for dealing with employees like this, as long as the response is appropriate to the offense. If you dont like the attitude, make a verbal complaint, preferably directly to the person who is being offensive.  If nothing changes, talk to their supervisor.  If you're still not happy, put it in writing.


----------



## mariomike (23 Aug 2011)

RubberTree said:
			
		

> Triage nurses are also usually the most experienced and well rounded RNs in the emergency room. The job requires the unenviable skill of separating the true emergencies from the BS that so often walks in. If you screw up, people die...in the waiting room....which is never a good thing. There is no excuse for them to be crabby or rude, but it is a job that easily creates bitter and jaded people.



It seemed to me that most patients and families do not care what you know, until you first show that you care on a personal level. Most are not technical experts. They judge your treatment more on how you behave towards them. A smile and gentle touch went a long way, and saved a lot of "attitude questioned" complaints.


----------

